
No, your website does not need a feedback button - anthelios
https://medium.com/@rekommend_io/no-your-website-does-not-need-a-feedback-button-e4835518983d#.v8gc8d3r2
======
anthelios
Aside from the feedback button talked about here, I wish the craze of
implementing these annoying on-page full-screen popups asking you to subscribe
to a newsletter would stop.

